# I'm going to Afghanistan



## skiNEwhere (Sep 15, 2010)

I got a lucrative job offer than I've been waiting for for a while. I'm dropping out of school, and should be there sometime next month


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

be safe and good luck


----------



## legalskier (Sep 15, 2010)

Can dmc come to visit?
Seriously, good luck and Godspeed. Don't forget to send back some TRs!


----------



## Sky (Sep 15, 2010)

Where are you going in theater?  I have co-workers all over in there.

Fluor?  (if that's how it's spelled)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## EOS (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW!    Stay safe!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2010)

Best of luck. Bad timing for ski season however ...


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Can dmc come to visit?



:???:  Where'd that come from?

you laugh - but - I'd love to..   My friend is an Army Ranger and spent a while up in the mountains - eye'd up some sweet lines... Even got to do a little avi control..  Said the people were awesome - food was good..


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> I got a lucrative job offer than I've been waiting for for a while. I'm dropping out of school, and should be there sometime next month



Do it!!  I had an offer for Iraq a couple years ago - insane cash!  Could probably work a year there and take 2 off...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Best of luck. Bad timing for ski season however ...



Touché


----------



## legalskier (Sep 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> :???:  Where'd that come from?



Weren't you in the general neighborhood last year? I hear there are some huge mountains there, sounds like it's right up your alley!


----------



## snoseek (Sep 15, 2010)

Uhhhh wait.....Aren't there huge mountain and tons of snow falls on them? Is it even possible to ski anywhere in that area safely? There must be a way.


----------



## severine (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 15, 2010)

...Would certainly make for an ambitious & adventurous AZ Summit, but obtaining transportation, without DOD orders......a signature by _Highway Star_ miight land us all in jail.

Stay safe and save those paychecks skiNEwhere....


----------



## Glenn (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2010)

bigbog said:


> ...Would certainly make for an ambitious & adventurous AZ Summit, but obtaining transportation, without DOD orders.......



I don't think you need DOD orders for Afghanistan..  

there's actually tourism happening there..  mostly to see the site where the Taliban blew up the giant Buddha..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Uhhhh wait.....Aren't there huge mountain and tons of snow falls on them? Is it even possible to ski anywhere in that area safely? There must be a way.



Tons of snow is necessary to set off or avoid setting off landmines. Otherwise, the whole country smells like ass and looks like the moon. Keep the safety off. PS. There's still a 25 mil bounty on OBL, now that's tempting. :uzi:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck, how long will you be over there?


----------



## snoseek (Sep 16, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tons of snow is necessary to set off or avoid setting off landmines. Otherwise, the whole country smells like ass and looks like the moon. Keep the safety off. PS. There's still a 25 mil bounty on OBL, now that's tempting. :uzi:



I am so fucking glad my service was done during peacetime!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I am so fucking glad my service was done during peacetime!!!!!!!!!!



I'm so fucking glad the Vietnam war and the draft ended before I turned 18.   Saigon was captured by North Vietnam in April 1975.   I turned 18 a year later.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I am so fucking glad my service was done during peacetime!!!!!!!!!!





Geoff said:


> I'm so fucking glad the Vietnam war and the draft ended before I turned 18.   Saigon was captured by North Vietnam in April 1975.   I turned 18 a year later.



I was active during the first gulf war, but fortunately they decided to leave the German linguist in Munich drinking beer and watching the war on CNN.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Good luck, how long will you be over there?



one year


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2010)

Update: I'm in Afghanistan, and there's mountains! Maybe I can make some ski's out of planks and race the Taliban down the slope


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck son !  Stay safe .


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2010)

Best wishes! Stay safe!


----------



## darent (Oct 24, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I'm so fucking glad the Vietnam war and the draft ended before I turned 18.   Saigon was captured by North Vietnam in April 1975.   I turned 18 a year later.



It is a shame that lessons weren't learned in vietnam and young americans are dying in Irag and afganistan supporting corrupt governments.  be safe


----------



## EOS (Oct 24, 2010)

Good Luck with beating them down the mountain.  

*Be Safe!*


----------

